# صور القديس مار جرجس البطل



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*صور القديس مار جرجس البطل
* 



























​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*افتتاح جدارية فنية للقديس مار كوركيس من الفسيفساء  في مدخل كنيسة ماركوركيس الكلدانية بولاية مشيكن*





 
   	 	نصبت يوم 17 ديسمبر 2010 جدارية فنية كبيرة من الفسيفساء للقديس ماركوركيس الشهيد على واجهة كنيسة ماركوركيس الكلدانية في مدينة شلبي تاون شب في ولاية مشيكن الامريكية وقد زينت هذه الجدارية التي تحمل صورة القديس ماركوركيس مدخل الكنيسة ليكون شفيعاً لكل من يدخل لهذه الكنيسة الجميلة.
   	 	تبرع بهذه الجدارية السيد اكرم كريّم (ابو يوسف)، المحسن الكبير، جزاه الله كل خير هو وعائلته لكل ما يقدمه من خدمات للكنيسة الكلدانية بشكل عام ولكنيسة ماركوركيس بشكل خاص.

   	 	اليكم بعض الصور​ ​

















​


----------



## prayer heartily (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اكسيوس بشويس ابؤرو جورجيوس


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> اكسيوس بشويس ابؤرو جورجيوس


آمين
شكرا جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## عاطف ياهو (26 أكتوبر 2011)

_شكرا استاذى الغالى ((( النهيسى))) دائما  مواضيعك مميزه بركه صلوات قديسنا العظيم البطل (( مارجرجس )) تكون مع جميعنا امين_


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _شكرا استاذى الغالى ((( النهيسى))) دائما  مواضيعك مميزه بركه صلوات قديسنا العظيم البطل (( مارجرجس )) تكون مع جميعنا امين_



شكرا جدااا
ربنا يباركك
مرور فى منتهى الذوق​


----------



## قبطى حر (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك أبويا النهيسى*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شفاعتة تكون معانا امين
ميرسي كتيير استاذي 
للصور
سلام المسيح معك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بركه صلواته وشفاعته تكون معنا امين 

شكرااااا اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

قبطى حر قال:


> *موضوع أكثر من رائع*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك أبويا النهيسى*​


*شكرا جداااا لذوقك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شفاعتة تكون معانا امين
> ميرسي كتيير استاذي
> للصور
> سلام المسيح معك
> ​


*آميــن
شكرااا للمرور الغالى جداا
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شفاعتة تكون معانا امين
> ميرسي كتيير استاذي
> للصور
> سلام المسيح معك
> ​


*آميــن
شكرااا للمرور الغالى جداا
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> بركه صلواته وشفاعته تكون معنا امين
> 
> شكرااااا اخى النهيسى
> 
> ...


*شكرا أختنا كاندى
مرور جميل جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------

